
An actual job description from Naval Ravikant's new company - Cyclone_
https://angel.co/company/apex-10/jobs/584437-founding-mobile-engineer
======
gringoDan
Surprised that someone so thoughtful would post something that seems so tone-
deaf. That being said, it certainly will attract a very specific type of
candidate (which was likely the goal all along).

DHH's response to this was particularly entertaining:
[https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1149299479088160768](https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1149299479088160768)

